# Manipulation under anesthesia shoulder



## smcbroom (Apr 12, 2010)

Is anyone doing these procedures (23700) in their ASC's?  My boss gave me an article saying something about this code being billable for three dates of service and usually multiple billable regions can be performed stating each region is separately reimbursable????  I need some help with this one...any one with experience in this area can you please give me some guidance and how has your reimbursement been.

Thanks for any assistance as soon as possible.

Susan


----------



## elenax (Apr 14, 2010)

We stopped doing MUA's because most of the time were denied and if any of the insurance companies paid some will request the money back saying that the procedures were experimental and/or investigational...


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 15, 2010)

were they performed by a chiropractor?  with a physician assisting?


----------



## elenax (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Vettbabe2006 (Apr 16, 2010)

23700 is on the approved list of procedures in an ASC by Medicare.  This is usually payable as a stand alone procedure.  If a shoulder scope is done at the same time or an open procedure is done, it is considered incidental to the other procedures.  I hope this helps!


----------



## auntsashie (Apr 16, 2010)

We use 23700 as well (free-standing ASC) for MUA but we only do 1 or 2 per year


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input.  I will let my boss know and we can go from here.


----------

